
Your startup gets $20k cash + 20 mentors this summer CapitalFactory 2011 - stefanobernardi
http://blog.asmartbear.com/capital-factory-2011.html
======
bpeters
What, no blind $150k investment? (Just Kidding)

It is interesting to compare the applications to both Capital Factory and
Y-Combinator.

For one, Capital Factory gives you up to 500 words per responses, while YC
suggests you stay within a 120 word count.

Also, YC emphasis less on the actual idea and more on the team dynamic and
personality of the individuals. Where else Capital Factory express a need for
more detail about the idea and startup.

I am interested in hearing other peoples opinions about Capital Factory versus
YC, since I am applying for both.

------
dotBen
I've worked with Jason Cohen (asmartbear) and also with Josh Baer - both are
Managing Directors of Capital Factory.

They are smart and talented guys and although I've not participated in Capital
Factory personally, I think it's an excellent incubator program.

Although I live in San Francisco, I've done a lot of work with Texas based
startups. There is certainly a lot of merit of getting out of the bubble that
is Silicon Valley and basing yourself in somewhere like Austin, esp during the
'heads down' phase of a startup.

Anyway, I just wanted to put a good word in for these guys - definitely apply!

~~~
bpeters
What were some of your experiences participating in Capital Factory? Best
parts? Worst Parts?

~~~
dotBen
As I said I've _not_ participated in the Capital Factory program, but I'm a
hands-on advisor with a company that is founded by Jason Cohen and backed with
resource by Capital Thought (the company behind the Capital Factory program).

~~~
bpeters
Oops sorry, misread that line.

------
jasonlynes
am i the only one who sees these other incubators and thinks they pale in
comparison to YC? (no i'm not a YC-funded founder)

~~~
dclaysmith
I think this is the point where pg would jump in and remind everyone that YC
is NOT a incubator and thus comparing these two programs would be like apples
and oranges...

That being said, YC seems to be in a league of it's own. I bet that they could
change their terms ("we'll give you 0 money, for 10% of your company") and the
quality and quantity of the applicants and selections wouldn't drop.

It seems to come with the best advice, the most successful alumni, some amount
of built in press coverage, a big foot in the door w/ the VC community, and
what seems to be an intangible "boost" that really changes your company's
chances for success (..assuming you work hard, etc. etc.). Oh, that and--
atleast for this current crop--acceptance to YC literally guarantees you
(some) financing.

At this point, pg is damn right for favoring people to products. With the
benefits above, YC could take a good team with no real idea, hash out a decent
one in the first week, crank out an MVP in 3 months, and with their 150K in
the bank have the time to make it to a 10-20 million exit. Like My Fair Lady
or something.

I'll be glad to play the part of Eliza Doolittle.

~~~
jasonlynes
they're using different terms, but if you look at the details they're saying
the same thing. i'm just wondering, other than getting rejected by YC, why
would you choose another?

